# Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)



## AnDré (27 Abr 2012 às 16:39)

Tópico de 2012 para seguimento de informação marítima e costeira, praias,  temperatura da água, ondulação, vento, etc, bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições, segurança, etc.

*Link's úteis:*

*Temperatura da água*
 IM - Informação Costeira
 IM - Modelo Estado do Mar (MAR3G) - Previsão Temperatura 
 Modelo MOHID
 Modelo OOF-CESAM
 NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
 Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
 Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)
 Temperatura del agua del mar AEMET
 AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)

*Ondulação e Marés*
 IM - Modelo Estado do Mar (MAR3G) - Previsão Ondulação 
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
 NOAA Wave Watch III
 WindGuru
 Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
 Qualificação de Águas Balneares 2008 (Resultados de análises por praia)
 SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
 Associação Bandeira Azul
 Associação Bandeira Azul - Lista Praias 2009  (Anúncio a 8 de Maio de 2009)
 Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
 Offshore
 Suftotal
 WindGuru

*Webcams*
 BeachCam (várias webcams)
 Praia da Salema Algarve
 Sagres
 Lagos
 Peniche
 Cascais


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2012 às 16:40)

> *Neste Verão há 438 praias costeiras e 88 interiores com água boa para ir a banhos*
> 27.04.2012
> Lusa
> 
> ...


Publico.pt


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Mai 2012 às 15:53)

Pessoal, encontrei aqui uns dados sobre a qualidade da água das praias de toda a UE.

Link:

http://www.eea.europa.eu/data-and-maps/data/bathing-water-directive-status-of-bathing-water-4

Não sei se já conheciam...


----------



## Brunomc (4 Jun 2012 às 18:44)

A água tem andado quentinha a Norte 

17h40 - Bóia de Leixões - 19ºC

17h50 - Bóia de Sines - 18.2ºC

17h40 - Bóia de Faro - 18.1ºC 

*Fonte : hidrografico.pt*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jun 2012 às 22:58)

Boas

Não sei se é muito habitual, mas achei curioso. Algarve com as águas mais frias de Portugal (segundo o IM:


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2012 às 22:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas
> 
> Não sei se é muito habitual, mas achei curioso. Algarve com as águas mais frias de Portugal (segundo o IM:



Enquanto a temperatura do ar é a mais alta do país devido à nortada moderada a forte e depois temos o reverso da medalha que é a temperatura mais baixa da água do mar. Só com sueste é que torna mais quentinha, enquanto persistir a nortada vamos continuar com a água fria e sem tubarões.


----------



## Art-J (17 Jun 2012 às 16:51)

Aqui pela Madeira a água está "quase" boa para nadar 

Funchal - 23.2ºC
Porto Santo - 21.2ºC

15:40h 17/6


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jul 2012 às 09:29)

Espero bem que a temperatura da água aumente até 15 de Julho. 17ºC no Algarve é o mesmo que aqui no Porto


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2012 às 13:14)

Skizzo disse:


> Espero bem que a temperatura da água aumente até 15 de Julho. 17ºC no Algarve é o mesmo que aqui no Porto



Não vai aumentar, porque a nortada vai manter-se.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jul 2012 às 19:58)

Pode ser que a partir daí aumente. Não sei porque estás tão contente por eu apanhar água gelada durante as férias, algo bastante desagradável...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2012 às 20:09)

Skizzo disse:


> Pode ser que a partir daí aumente. Não sei porque estás tão contente por eu apanhar água gelada durante as férias, algo bastante desagradável...



Vais ver quando tiveres de férias a água esteja mais quente, duvido que a temperatura da água do mar desça mais dos 17ºC. O que eu disse é que até dia 15 a nortada ia manter-se é isso que mostram os modelos. Enquanto, não entrar corrente de sueste dificilmente teremos mais de 18/19ºC de temperatura da água do mar.


----------



## Estação SP (9 Jul 2012 às 23:43)

Aqui deixo a web da Praia da Barra só é possivel obsservar durante o dia. e tem uma caracteristica muito boa é que a camara filma em várias direções. Apresenta tambem a ondulaçao, a temperatura da água e o vento.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/barra/

Abraços!


----------



## Golden Fields (12 Jul 2012 às 23:16)

Alguém sabe como estarão as temperaturas do mar no Algarve na 2ª quinzena de Julho? É que o mar tem estado gelado por lá..


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2012 às 22:58)

*Agosto 2012*

Hoje experimentei a praia na zona da Quarteira; numa escala de 0 (mau) a 10 (excelente) atribuo 6,5 - vento de noroeste constante ao longo de todo o dia e a temperatura da água do mar ainda relativamente "baixa" para este mês de Agosto.

ACOMPANHAMENTO MARÍTIMO (IM):

 Previsão estado mar

 Informação costeira


----------



## ecobcg (7 Ago 2012 às 09:04)

Gerofil disse:


> *Agosto 2012*
> 
> Hoje experimentei a praia na zona da Quarteira; numa escala de 0 (mau) a 10 (excelente) atribuo 6,5 - vento de noroeste constante ao longo de todo o dia e a temperatura da água do mar ainda relativamente "baixa" para este mês de Agosto.



Para melhorares essa escala, tens que vir até ao Barlavento! 
Tirando a temperatura da água (que está fria em todo o lado), tens por aqui muitos motivos e praias para elevar essa pontuação !


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2012 às 12:32)

Gerofil disse:


> *Agosto 2012*
> 
> Hoje experimentei a praia na zona da Quarteira; numa escala de 0 (mau) a 10 (excelente) atribuo 6,5 - vento de noroeste constante ao longo de todo o dia e a temperatura da água do mar ainda relativamente "baixa" para este mês de Agosto.
> 
> ...



Gerofil, vai dar um passeio até à Deserta e acho que atribuis a nota 10.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2012 às 22:32)

Hoje já esteve muito melhor: sem vento, logo a água tornou-se bem mais quente ... só faltou uma maior ondulação. 

Avaliação: 9,5 (numa escala de 0 a 10)


----------



## Brunomc (9 Ago 2012 às 12:24)

Deve se estar bem na praia 


*Costa Alentejana :*

- Muito calor 
- Fraca ondulação
- Água a 18-19ºC
- Vento fraco NW/W


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2012 às 12:58)

*Vento do Norte arrefece águas do Algarve*

A água que banha a costa portuguesa, em especial a do Algarve, tem estado mais fria do que em anos anteriores. As diferenças são pouco significativas, na ordem dos 2 a 3 graus, mas perceptíveis aos veraneantes que por esta altura procuram dar uns mergulhos e aproveitar as férias. A boa nova é que nos próximos dias a temperatura média da água deverá subir, devido a uma alteração meteorológica.
A explicação para as águas frias, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), é simples e está na direcção do vento, devido ao Anticiclone dos Açores, e consequente influência na circulação das águas superficiais. "O Continente tem sido influenciado por ventos de Norte/Noroeste, na circulação de um anticiclone localizado na região dos Açores, o que tem originado ondulação predominante de Sudoeste na costa algarvia", afirmou ao CM fonte do IM, dando conta que na terça-feira o "ventou rodou no Algarve para Sueste e a ondulação também passou a estar de Sueste, fazendo subir a temperatura da água do mar". A água fria deve-se, sublinhou o IM, "à baixa frequência de situações de Sueste neste Verão".
Segundo a Marinha, a explicação para as águas frias na costa ocidental deve-se ao afloramento da corrente costeira. O meteorologista Manuel Costa Alves responsabiliza também as correntes marítimas que trazem águas frias das latitudes mais a Norte. "As ilhas britânicas têm estado sob condições adversas e os ventos fazem com que as correntes transportem águas frias para Sul, baixando a temperatura na nossa costa".
Esta situação tem deixado desconsolados os banhistas da praia do Vau, em Portimão. Um industrial de mármores, de 64 anos, de Borba, Alentejo, de férias com a esposa, revelou que "nos primeiros dias era difícil estar na água, por causa do frio". "Até arrepiava. Saíamos logo. A minha mulher teve dias que nem sequer se aproximou do mar", lamentou. 
*DEGELO SEM INFLUÊNCIA - *A situação de degelo extremo, verificada no final do mês passado na Gronelândia, não tem qualquer influência directa na temperatura das águas em Portugal. Segundo o meteorologista Costa Alves, "a água da Gronelândia que vai parar ao oceano Atlântico sofre um processo de aquecimento até chegar às costas de Portugal".  "É um processo demorado. Portanto, a sua influência em Portugal não é directa", refere Costa Alves, para quem o degelo representa um enorme problema e uma preocupação: "O gelo no Árctico está a diminuir rapidamente. Estou convencido que dentro de 15 anos, no máximo, teremos Verões sem gelo naquela região". 
Estas são também as perspectivas da NASA que registou o maior degelo dos últimos 30 anos. A conclusão dos cientistas baseia-se em imagens de três satélites, que mostram um degelo rápido entre os dias 8 e 12 de Julho. Nesse período, a área derretida passou de 40% do total da superfície da camada de gelo para 97%. Num Verão normal, metade da superfície derrete, mas este ano a extensão aumentou dramaticamente. 

André Pereira /Ana Palma

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2012 às 20:16)

Parece que o Algarve agora passou para o Norte 
Esta tarde a temperatura da água do mar na Bóia de leixões andava nos 21-22ºC 
Está bom para ir a banhos ás praias do Norte 

Já agora fica aqui esta noticia :


*Tubarão lança pânico em Vila Nova de Milfontes* 

Um tubarão com 1,5 metros foi avistado ontem nas praias de Vila Nova de Milfontes, em Odemira, levando à evacuação dos banhistas.

*Ver video SIC :* http://expresso.sapo.pt/tubarao-lanca-panico-em-vila-nova-de-milfontes=f748061


----------



## Art-J (22 Ago 2012 às 11:49)

Madeira: 24.4ºC
Porto Santo: 23.8ºC

Por aqui agora de fins de Agosto até Outubro a água começa a ser já quente demais para refrescar


----------



## Jodamensil (22 Ago 2012 às 15:43)

Boas pessoal,
Alguem pode explicar me o que aconteçeu ontem ou antes de ontem em carcavelos e nas praias de arredores. Ja vieram dizer me que o mar ficou com ondas enormes que a maré subiu mais do que devia, já ouvi tanta coisa mas ainda nao vi registos sobre isso em lado nenhum. A nao ser uma noticia a dizer que iam reforçar a segurança nessas praias devido às mares que se fizeram sentir... 
... mas o que aconteçeu? alguem sabe?


----------



## rozzo (22 Ago 2012 às 15:58)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> Alguem pode explicar me o que aconteçeu ontem ou antes de ontem em carcavelos e nas praias de arredores. Ja vieram dizer me que o mar ficou com ondas enormes que a maré subiu mais do que devia, já ouvi tanta coisa mas ainda nao vi registos sobre isso em lado nenhum. A nao ser uma noticia a dizer que iam reforçar a segurança nessas praias devido às mares que se fizeram sentir...
> ... mas o que aconteçeu? alguem sabe?



Aparentemente nada de muito anormal, uma maré viva que inundou boa parte do areal, acontece várias vezes naquela praia, mas o facto de ter sido a meio do Verão (menos frequente) e ainda por cima com a praia completamente cheia, chamou mais a atenção! Além de que estavam aparentemente condições de mar bastante perigoso com agueiros fortes, que levou a bastantes salvamentos, até por muitas pessoas não respeitarem a bandeira vermelha, também isso obrigou a essa intervenção e a mais mediatismo.

Em termos de explicação, sem grandes certezas, estou só a especular, terá sido a soma de vários factores:

Um pico de marés vivas (ciclo mensal normal), coincidir com um fluxo mais forte de SW (menos normal em pleno Verão) que está assim orientado praticamente de frente para a praia de Carcavelos (geralmente abrigada do fluxo habitual). E aqui mais especulativamente, é possível que o _swell_ existente (ondulação de maior período gerada pelo vento forte em alto mar) esteja relacionado ainda com os "restos" da baixa pressão que foi o Gordon. 

Daí a soma de dois ou três factores distintos coincidirem num mesmo timing terá causado o "fenómeno".


----------



## Chingula (23 Ago 2012 às 00:51)

rozzo disse:


> Aparentemente nada de muito anormal, uma maré viva que inundou boa parte do areal, acontece várias vezes naquela praia, mas o facto de ter sido a meio do Verão (menos frequente) e ainda por cima com a praia completamente cheia, chamou mais a atenção! Além de que estavam aparentemente condições de mar bastante perigoso com agueiros fortes, que levou a bastantes salvamentos, até por muitas pessoas não respeitarem a bandeira vermelha, também isso obrigou a essa intervenção e a mais mediatismo.
> 
> Em termos de explicação, sem grandes certezas, estou só a especular, terá sido a soma de vários factores:
> 
> ...



Dias 21 e 22 de Agosto, não ocorreram marés vivas mensais, associadas ás fases da lua (cheia e nova), aliás teremos a fase de quarto crescente em 24 de Agosto (maré morta)...na minha opinião (vale o que vale) a energia induzida pelo furacão Gordon no Atlântico acabou por dissipar na costa ocidental da Península Ibérica...não deixa de ser uma maré pois essa energia não se reflectiu na altura da ondulação como se comprova pelos dados dos ondógrafos do IH.


----------



## rozzo (23 Ago 2012 às 12:01)

Chingula disse:


> Dias 21 e 22 de Agosto, não ocorreram marés vivas mensais, associadas ás fases da lua (cheia e nova), aliás teremos a fase de quarto crescente em 24 de Agosto (maré morta)...na minha opinião (vale o que vale) a energia induzida pelo furacão Gordon no Atlântico acabou por dissipar na costa ocidental da Península Ibérica...não deixa de ser uma maré pois essa energia não se reflectiu na altura da ondulação como se comprova pelos dados dos ondógrafos do IH.



Sem garantias, pois não sou entendido no assunto, mas penso que não está bem correcto em relação às marés. Estive a consultar a tabela de marés para Cascais no site do Instituto Hidrográfico, e de facto neste momento estamos em "maré morta", no crescente lunar, mas apesar da lua nova ter sido precisamente a dia 16, as marés cheias de dia 18 a de 21 foram as maiores em Cascais (todas acima de 3.50m - cerca de meio metro acima das de agora), com valores que serão repetidos de novo apenas daqui a uns bons dias, no final do mês, próximo da lua cheia.

Volto a frisar que não é causa única, pois são valores normais de maré, repetidos a cada duas semanas, que só por si não explicam, e certamente estamos de acordo que a energia dissipada originada por tempestade atlântica (supõe-se que o Gordon...) terá sido essencial, e também volto a referir o facto de ter calhado tudo isto com um fluxo bem marcado de SW, bem apontado à praia.

Ou seja, mais uma vez afirmo que terá sido a conjugação destes 3 factores, em que provavelmente o Gordon até será o principal, mas nesses dias tinhamos mesmo maré cheia quase no máximo. E provavelmente se a ondulação gerada pelo Gordon atingisse a costa apenas hoje, mas com maré cheia 50cm mais baixa que há dias atrás, e agora com fluxo mais de W/NW (Carcavelos mais abrigado) certamente o efeito na praia seria muito menor, penso eu, e era este facto que queria realçar no meu post anterior.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2012 às 21:00)

A água deve ter andado mesmo quentinha, até pela praia de Santo Amaro de Oeiras já bem metida na foz do Tejo apareceu um tubarão, supostamente da espécie inofensiva tubarão-frade que costuma aparecer volta e meia próximo de praias do sul no Verão.


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Ago 2012 às 19:53)

Vince disse:


> A água deve ter andado mesmo quentinha, até pela praia de Santo Amaro de Oeiras já bem metida na foz do Tejo apareceu um tubarão, supostamente da espécie inofensiva tubarão-frade que costuma aparecer volta e meia próximo de praias do sul no Verão.
> 
> http://youtu.be/fx1CyY5NTXQ



O único tubarão que apareceu nos últimos dias em Portugal foi o de VN Mil Fontes, esse vídeo já tem uns tempos:


Apesar de a data estar em Junho 2012, até me recordo de o ver há mais tempo.

Quanto ao fenómeno de Carcavelos, o Rozzo tem razão: Marés vivas (embora não sejam as maiores) e ondulação de WSW com largo período proveniente do Gordon, direcção que afecta bem mais Carcavelos que os normais swell's de NW.

As marés de maior amplitude sentem-se normalmente 2/3 dias depois da Lua Cheia/Nova.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2012 às 20:15)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O único tubarão que apareceu nos últimos dias em Portugal foi o de VN Mil Fontes, esse vídeo já tem uns tempos:



Pois é, tens razão, o video já tem uns tempos, eu tinha visto aqui numa noticia de ontem no DN que entretanto foi apagada mas ainda está na cache do google:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...33326&seccao=Sul+&cd=5&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk&gl=pt

E ainda hoje o JN também fala do assunto:
http://www.jn.pt/blogs/osbichos/arc...-na-costa-portuguesa-s-227-o-inofensivos.aspx


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2012 às 21:17)

Eis que a bóia de Leixões tem a água mais quente do que a de Faro por 0.2ºC..

Leixões: 19.8ºC
Sines: 19.4ºC
Faro: 19.6ºC

Prontos, tudo sem muitas variações.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Ago 2012 às 00:33)

> Eis que a bóia de Leixões tem a água mais quente do que a de Faro por 0.2ºC..



Já esteve mais quentinha, andou nos 22ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Ago 2012 às 00:45)

Brunomc disse:


> Já esteve mais quentinha, andou nos 22ºC



É pena não registarem os extremos das temperaturas, como também outros dados, das bóias. Aliás, registar devem registar, podiam é tornar esses dados públicos


----------



## meteo (27 Ago 2012 às 21:26)

Pelo Litoral Oeste água fantástica,e mais um dia de praia incrivel.Vento nulo todo o dia e sol !
Grande Agosto.
A ondulação praticamente inexistente. Parece as Caraibas


----------



## CptRena (5 Set 2012 às 18:35)

Diria que as águas a nível global estão com anomalia positiva de temperatura.
Reparem só na costa portuguesa, está tão quentinha. Tanta água quente ali ao lado para alimentar algum sistema ciclónico que comece a fazer trajecto por ali.











Copyright © 2012 Weather Underground, Inc.


----------



## Golden Fields (6 Set 2012 às 21:13)

Alguém sabe como esta a temperatura do mar na Figueira da Foz? Espero que esteja esse caldo que falam quando regressar a Portugal


----------



## homem do mar (10 Set 2012 às 14:37)

Na figueira da foz a água anda a rondar os 20 graus o que não é nada mau


----------



## Golden Fields (10 Set 2012 às 14:42)

Bem bom


----------



## kelinha (12 Set 2012 às 16:16)

No sábado passado, na praia do Osso da Baleia (concelho de Pombal), o mar estava divinal - bandeira verde, quase sem ondas, e uns fantásticos 21,5ºC (segundo a informação do praiaemdirecto.com)


----------



## Hawk (12 Set 2012 às 20:27)

25.2 ºC no Funchal


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2012 às 19:52)

> *Situação da apanha de bivalves no Algarve*
> 
> Segundo o último comunicado divulgado hoje, dia 15 de Outubro.
> 
> ...



Impressionante e continua a proibição da apanha de bivalves na costa, tenho amigos meus que já começam a passar fome com esta proibição que dura já vários meses.


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Out 2012 às 21:14)

Mais vale " passar fome" do que sofrer uma intoxicação alimentar!!
Digo eu


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2012 às 15:56)

Boas.

Fiz este video á pouco, por volta das *14h e 30m* no *Paredão de Cascais,* mais concretamente na *Praia das Moitas*.
É visível uma barreira de areia junto ao paredão, possivelmente foi feita por trabalhadores da câmara municipal de Cascais, de forma a tentar salvaguardar os bares/cafés da forte ondulação e da maré (dado que é maior do que o normal).


----------



## overcast (14 Dez 2012 às 17:13)

Excelente apanhado jonas_87 
Também tive para ir aí mas acabei por tirar fotografias na Boca do Inferno


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2012 às 17:19)

overcast disse:


> Excelente apanhado jonas_87
> Também tive para ir aí mas acabei por tirar fotografias na Boca do Inferno



Obrigado

Na Boca do Inferno? eiseh devia estar bem agressivo.
Publica as fotos 

Domingo parece ser o pico da ondulação, vai estar brutal.


----------



## overcast (14 Dez 2012 às 18:07)

Vídeo na Boca do Inferno:

Estrada do Guincho a seguir à quinta da Marinha:


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Dez 2012 às 20:30)

Amanhã e Domingo serão os melhores dias para ir ver o mar! A ondulação vai subir consideravelmente de hoje para amanhã com a chegada do swell que foi gerado mais longe no Atlântico Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2012 às 19:11)

Boa noite.

Registos feitos esta tarde em Cascais.


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Dez 2012 às 19:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Registos feitos esta tarde em Cascais.
> 
> ...



A ultima é interessante com uma escuridão a vir de oeste, dá uma ideia de tempestade em aproximação.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2012 às 19:49)

Rainstorm disse:


> A ultima é interessante com uma escuridão a vir de oeste, dá uma ideia de tempestade em aproximação.



Caíram apenas uns chuviscos.


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Dez 2012 às 22:27)

Fez uma vítima, esta ondulação. Muito perigoso pescar na Carrapateira, Aljezur, nestas condições. Conheço bem aquela zona...



> Helicóptero nas buscas por pescador em Aljezur
> 
> Um helicóptero da Força Aérea e operacionais em terra e no mar prosseguem as buscas para encontrar o pescador desaparecido desde a manhã deste domingo em Aljezur e que terá caído de uma altura de seis metros, disse à Lusa fonte da Autoridade Marítima.
> 
> ...



http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...elicoptero-nas-buscas-por-pescador-em-aljezur


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2012 às 22:36)

De hoje no promontorium sacrum...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2012 às 22:37)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Fez uma vítima, esta ondulação. Muito perigoso pescar na Carrapateira, Aljezur, nestas condições. Conheço bem aquela zona...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...elicoptero-nas-buscas-por-pescador-em-aljezur



É de lamentar, no entanto a irresponsabilidade dos pescadores é enorme. 
Costumo frequentar essa costa, e vejo frequentemente pescadores a pescarem do alto das arribas, presos com cordas a cintura, inacreditável o risco a que se expõem.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (18 Dez 2012 às 22:14)

Ondógrafo de Leixões volta a estar em funcionamento. 

21H50 mar Cavado a Grosso 1,94 m - 3,33 m
15,2ºC


----------



## Art-J (23 Dez 2012 às 00:42)

Bóia do Funchal: 20,7ºC. Bom pra dar uns mergulhos..


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2012 às 01:30)

Art-J disse:


> Bóia do Funchal: 20,7ºC. Bom pra dar uns mergulhos..



Temperatura espectacular


----------



## Stinger (26 Dez 2012 às 16:14)

Danos no molhe da foz :













Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O que me surpreendeu foi o facto de alguns destes blocos estarem no inicio do molhe !

E a quantidade de areia que tambem tinha !


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Jan 2013 às 11:27)

Brutal


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 13:27)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Brutal



Nazaré




Imagem de Bernardo Sotto Mayor


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (19 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*





Registada uma onda de 17,55 m no ondografo de Sines


----------

